# English speaking builder wanted Near Pedregrao area of Portugal.



## Joao luis (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi everyone 
Just trying to find a Good reliable builder for tileing and kitchen complete installation.
If anyone could recommend me would be Great.

Many thanks 
Joao.


----------

